# Some questions about DEGIRO.



## SlugBreath (30 Dec 2021)

Can I do an online trade for €100k with DEGIRO?

Can you speak with someone in DEGIRO to assist in a purchase?

Can I hold a Sterling account with DEGIRO Ireland?

What approximately are the fees for doing a €100k trade with DEGIRO?

Thanks


----------



## jpd (30 Dec 2021)

Does this help - https://www.degiro.ie/helpdesk/


----------



## SlugBreath (31 Dec 2021)

Just looking for first hand advice from people who may have done/transacted any of the above with DEGIRO and their experiences. Need to move from Davy in the new year.


----------



## CGT_88 (16 Jan 2022)

I can maybe add something here as I'm currently going through the same process. Rather than pay off a lump sum from a mortgage it makes more financial sense to invest given interest rates have bottemed out. I'll also be investing circa 100k through degiro. 

If you're looking to speak to someone in degiro about trading that amount I'd possibly suggest you should seek independent advice. A 100k is alot of cash to invest unless you know what you are doing. Degiro will be limited to non existent to helping given my experience with asking them basic questions.

You can't hold a sterling account from Ireland (that I am aware of). This would greatly help if you could given tax advantages to sterling investment trusts.

Fees will depend on products traded. I trade investment trusts only, so degiro transaction trades are usually minimal (couple of euro), but where it racks up in costs is on FX (25bps EUR to GBP, and also back after the investment term). I trade only low yielding trusts, so conversations on GBP dividends is not much of a concern to me. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## 8till8 (16 Jan 2022)

CGT_88 said:


> I trade investment trusts only, so degiro transaction trades are usually minimal (couple of euro), but where it racks up in costs is on FX (25bps EUR to GBP, and also back after the investment term). I trade only low yielding trusts, so conversations on GBP dividends is not much of a concern to me.
> 
> Hope this helps.



I'm interested in what you've said here, why do you focus on low yielding trusts?  is it just capital appreciation you are looking for?

I briefly looked at investment trusts some time ago but got distracted and didn't get back to it, could you list a few of your 'favourite' trusts? -- I'm not looking for share tips/recommendations or advice, more like somewhere to start my own analysis.


----------



## CGT_88 (16 Jan 2022)

I focus on low yields primarily as I don't want the headache of reinvestment, and I'll pay circa 50% in tax. I don't need the income day to day. 

I have a long time horizon, 15+ years, so I'm primarily in growth equities. Growth isn't the best suited to rising interest rates, but I'm not particularly interested in short term noise. I'm mostly invested in Scottish mortgage, Baillie Gifford European growth and HarbourVest PE. For diversification I also have exposures in BBGI (infrastructure) and Personal assets trust. 

This strategy isn't for everybody, but I'm happy enough investing in a basket with a mix of the above.


----------



## 8till8 (28 Jan 2022)

CGT_88 said:


> I focus on low yields primarily as I don't want the headache of reinvestment, and I'll pay circa 50% in tax. I don't need the income day to day.
> 
> I have a long time horizon, 15+ years, so I'm primarily in growth equities. Growth isn't the best suited to rising interest rates, but I'm not particularly interested in short term noise. I'm mostly invested in Scottish mortgage, Baillie Gifford European growth and HarbourVest PE. For diversification I also have exposures in BBGI (infrastructure) and Personal assets trust.
> 
> This strategy isn't for everybody, but I'm happy enough investing in a basket with a mix of the above.


Thanks for that -- are they all in sterling?   Does the currency risk worry you?


----------



## Marc (28 Jan 2022)

This may help









						Should you have a go at DIY Investing? - Everlake
					

67% of retail investor accounts lose money, so is DIY investing through low cost platforms like Degiro or eToro really a good idea?




					globalwealth.ie


----------



## CGT_88 (30 Jan 2022)

8till8 said:


> Thanks for that -- are they all in sterling?   Does the currency risk worry you?


There's no sterling risk as such. The trusts are quoted in sterling, but the true currency risk is with the underlying exposures ie. dollar exposure with US companies etc. The only consideration is if the trust itself hedges underlying currently exposure back to base currency (sterling in this case). Most trusts don't systematically do this, but always best to check the fund docs. Currency hedging over a long time horizon is generally not worth it in any case, so having exposures which aren't euro isn't a major concern for me.


----------



## BLUEMAN (12 Feb 2022)

i can maybe add something here as I'm currently going through the same process. Rather than pay off a lump sum from a mortgage it makes more financial sense to invest given interest rates have bottemed out. I'll also be investing circa 100k through degiro.

CGT_88​I respectfully suggest that you rethink your above stated strategy. Pay off at least some of your mortgage  or at least Check out Dave Ramsey,s  channel on youtube for some real financial advice before preceding. You will be glad you have as you wont get better advice, IMHO


----------



## Marc (12 Feb 2022)

Not so sure it make sense to invest in an Irish context see here









						Should I Overpay my Mortgage or Pay into a Pension? - Everlake
					

As with many things, the right course of action is going to be specific to your individual financial circumstances.




					globalwealth.ie
				




Also see our comments on DIY investing via de giro here









						Should you have a go at DIY Investing? - Everlake
					

67% of retail investor accounts lose money, so is DIY investing through low cost platforms like Degiro or eToro really a good idea?




					globalwealth.ie


----------



## CGT_88 (13 Feb 2022)

BLUEMAN said:


> i can maybe add something here as I'm currently going through the same process. Rather than pay off a lump sum from a mortgage it makes more financial sense to invest given interest rates have bottemed out. I'll also be investing circa 100k through degiro.
> 
> CGT_88​I respectfully suggest that you rethink your above stated strategy. Pay off at least some of your mortgage  or at least Check out Dave Ramsey,s  channel on youtube for some real financial advice before preceding. You will be glad you have as you wont get better advice, IMHO


It won't make financial sense with a long time horizon and a reasonably low interest rate fixed. I run the risk of rolling onto a higher interest rate when my fixed rate expires, however I'm comfortable that after tax returns given my time horizon will be greater. I've run various Monte Carlo simulations and probability of success is significant, of course I run the chance of not beating the interest rate after tax, but my modelling suggests it's of low probability.


----------



## ashambles (14 Feb 2022)

Marc said:


> Not so sure it make sense to invest in an Irish context see here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you expand on the claim that 67% of retail investor accounts lose money.

That sort of claim is generally associated with CFD or options trading, but the implication of the quote is that it's wider that that.

DeGiro doesn't even offer CFDs. In general I believe retail investors are using DeGiro mainly to access regular shares and funds.

CFDs/options always have high loss rates associated with them - most people avoid them - it doesn't matter if someone use a cheap online trader or a higher cost Irish advisor.  I doubt Sean Quinn was using a low-cost trading option.

Separately I'd be a little worried about what may be Globalwealth thinking a form 8d means their clients can pay CGT on ETFs that Revenue are (destructively) insisting need to be treated like regular funds. Revenue not challenging (or more likely - not reading) understandings in forms has limited protection when it comes to an audit. 

Globalwealth don't say what they're talking about in "defining..our understanding of a tax treatment of an investment in a portfolio" but it seems likely it's ETFs since that's where Revenue have been mainly blundering around and it's the greyest area.


----------



## joe sod (14 Nov 2022)

I have a degiro account and I have a number of investment trusts in it.
However one thing that is concerning me is that they have segregated one of these trusts "Fidelity Special Values investment trust" into a separate categorisation 
"Trackers / ETFs"
However it is not a tracker or an ETF and I have questioned them about this categorisation.  My concern is that revenue could deem this to be an ETF based solely on degiro random categorisation criteria since revenue don't have a clear categorisation themselves for ETFs ?


----------



## jpd (14 Nov 2022)

Revenue will not base their categorisation of the investment trust on Degiro's or anybody else's categorisation


----------

